# WUSV Results



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Results are already being posted for the WUSV... http://www.wusv2008.org/results/p/index.htm


----------



## Ashley Pugh (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for posting! I wanted to go but just didn't have the funds!

Go Ozzy and Marek!


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Ashley Pugh said:


> Thanks for posting! I wanted to go but just didn't have the funds!
> 
> Go Ozzy and Marek!


We had planned to go and had reservations but a family surgery and loss of my dogsitter put a halt to our plans


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

will i be able to bookmark that particular link and check on results as i have time? (this is how technically handicapped i am--DON'T LAUGH)


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I want to keep and eye on Irus von der Dornburg.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Jerry,

I will try and look out. Have the press pass and shot fotos today. Tired - lots of stop/start running.

Gabor goes tracking tomorrow - so today was his day to watch the mini-me.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Sue. Tell Gabor we're pulling for him.
I'm wondering about the Dornburg dog because there's one here that belongs to one of our club members, Reba von der Dornburg.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/495437.html

She too will be bred to Ichilles vom Whirling Thunder.


----------



## Ashley Pugh (Nov 9, 2007)

Terry Fisk said:


> We had planned to go and had reservations but a family surgery and loss of my dogsitter put a halt to our plans


I'm so sorry to hear that. Hopefully everything will right itself for you for something good to come your way! Sounds like you need something great in your direction!

I wanted to go since Zoran's sire is Ozzy and his breeder will be there, or at least Marek. I'm really pulling for them to do great!


----------



## Pia Porko (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure but think this link updates more frequently

http://www.gsdchain.nl/WUSV2008Lijstdeelnemers.htm


----------



## Catalina Valencia (Feb 20, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I want to keep and eye on Irus von der Dornburg.


Me too, he is the grandfather of my pup.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Finally settled back into the room. long day shooting pics on the field. Got to really see the work on the field and talk to the judges and helpers on how the dogs are. That is what I like - the real info - how does the dog really grip, do they move on the sleeve, etc. Things that people might not see. Guarding - to the elbow, avoiding the helper or straight in front. Conflict (looking around) or straight and confident at the helper.

The scores are getting updated fairly quickly. Day was a bit hot, no clouds. 

Marek is great. Hope he does well. Will try and catch up later. Sandy is also shooting fotos, as I am doing mini-me duty this AM and need to get to the field.

Terry,

I hope all gets better,


----------



## Diane Seaman (Jun 21, 2007)

Congrats to Gabor and Enzo for 95 pts in Tracking this morning! Well done!

Diane Seaman


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Sue DiCero said:


> Will try and catch up later. Sandy is also shooting fotos, as I am doing mini-me duty this AM and need to get to the field.
> 
> Terry,
> 
> I hope all gets better,


Thanks for the updates Sue wish we could be there. Things are not as bad as my previous post sounded and I apologize if it sounded that way. My dog sitter (did not die though it sounded that way) was the person who had surgery, surgery was necessary but successful, just left them unable to care for our dogs. We just had to make a change of plans.


----------



## Sarah Day (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm sorry if this isn't the right place to post this. 

Can someone tell me how long the B and C phases usually last? Will things start right at 7:00?

I'm trying to decide if I want to make the 5 1/2 hr drive on Sat night to see the competition on Sunday. Then I'd have to drive back the same day, 10 + hrs of driving, maybe a little ridiculous, but also worth it.

Sarah


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't know how long it will last, but they do start on time.


----------



## Catalina Valencia (Feb 20, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Thanks Sue. Tell Gabor we're pulling for him.
> I'm wondering about the Dornburg dog because there's one here that belongs to one of our club members, Reba von der Dornburg.
> 
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/495437.html
> ...


Laurie von der Dornburg, from Argentina, went to compete to the WUSV last year and got disqualificated for not outing, but it I've seen her train and out the sleeve with no problem.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRDf4uVhKuA&feature=related


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

A German site for results:

http://www.wusv.info/

Some good fotos on it, Thomas Lapp, Michaela Knoche, etc. The Germans have set up a tracker with commentary for their team on it. Jens Fischbach's Phalko vom Weinbergblick went into the sleeve in the H&B and didn't let go until recalled. See picture "Fishbach".

Michaela Knoche and Udo König are being titled World and Vice Champion but the game's not over yet[-o< 

Switzerland: mixed results so far but fingers crossed.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

USA is still in the hunt this site seems to be updating the fastesthttp://www.gsdchain.nl/WUSV2008Lijstdeelnemers.htm


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Anyone know why the Swedes aren't represented???


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> USA is still in the hunt this site seems to be updating the fastesthttp://www.gsdchain.nl/WUSV2008Lijstdeelnemers.htm



USA will hit the podium for individual but unfortunately will miss the stage for team.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Keith Jenkins said:


> USA will hit the podium for individual but unfortunately will miss the stage for team.


USA Second place EXELENT!


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

I just got home, had a wonderful time! Javir was beautiful in obedience, so much drive throughout the entire routine. I was so glad I got to see him. 

Blitz v Felsenwaldle, the dog from spain who won, was VERY nice, saw him in obedience and protection-one of my favorites. Gorgeous dog, KKL-1 also, Troll vh Millinda son. 

I really liked the female from Finland also on Saturday...Bacteroides Sera, just a rocket in protection. She and her littermate were both on Finland's team. Sired by Sid vh Pixner/dam was Alyn v Sennertal. My friend from Finland met up with Sera at the hotel. Super social, outgoing female. 

Saw Charlie and Nike this morning..they had a strong obedience routine. It was so close at the end. The crowd went nuts after their routine and T Floyds. I believe that team placements were Germany, US, Finland...I'm sure if I'm wrong someone will correct me. 

Canada had some nice dogs...Alon v Adler Tal got the sleeve on the escape from Lotus Saturday. The crowd went nuts...Canada had a super large group come to support their team. It was neat to see...

Had a great time, wonderful to see so many great dogs and handlers. Plus meet some people off the boards

And, got to see Bob and the Riverfront bunch


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Lucky you I wish I were there as you seen in my tracking post I didn't work oh well I'm getting used to missing once in a life time things.
Were you checking out recipes for my next dog :lol:


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

I just got back from the WUSV as well and had a super time.The event was handled very nicely with maybe not the turn out expected .But t he vendors were very pleased. Like Trish said ,there were some great routines and many memorable moments on the field. The Ozzy dog was off the hook with his 68 point routine with the incredible power he showed .He just had to be commanded to out 3 times every time.There were a few dogs that did this and of course the crowd loved the intensity.
I was also suprised at the number of female handlers and bitches competing. Some great handling and impressive scores.

I had a great time and loved how the last day came down to the wire. The corowd was just loaded with excitement.Congrats to Spain for there first time winning at the WUSV.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Just got back from wusv. What a great event, especially for a newbie like me. Great weather, great dogs, and great people. The Czech. Nat. Champ.( Ozzy I beleive) is a great dog. He has such great intensity, It's too bad he wouldn't out the sleeve. What happened with Debbie's track? 12 points for tracking. I didn't get to see it. Lot's of team pride from the Canadian's. They have some nice dog's also. Got some real nice pics. I'll try and post some


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

The crowd did like Ozzy, myself included..stunning dog. He likes to wrap his front legs around the helpers legs too  Just had his own agenda though unfortunately. 

Jack, wish I would have known you were there, would have looked for you. Bob and I were wondering if we would run into anyone on this board.

Mike, you know me, I"m always looking


----------



## Ashley Pugh (Nov 9, 2007)

The wrapping the legs around the helper is something Zoran does when he grips on to his tugs. Glad to hear people liked him, I'm proud to have a son of his. Hopefully they can get his out's better for a next time.

Thanks for the updates and pictures you guys! I'm glad ya'll didn't let us home bound folks miss anything.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> USA Second place EXELENT!


I had a brain fart...forgot how they figured team scores. ](*,)


----------



## Aamer Sachedina (May 6, 2008)

Just got back from there last night as well. Had an absolute blast. Wish I had talked a bit more to some of of you GSD aficionados about which dogs to watch for.

I really liked Bacteroides Sara as well. There were some nice Zadine sons too from Switzerland - was watching them as a club member also has one of his pups. Hank von der Mohnwiese also had a really nice protection routine. Also really liked Ozzy Barnero from Slovakia. He only got 67 in protection but was a super super dog in both obedience and protection routines.

I was really proud of the Canadian team. I think this is the best showing we have had. Every body got decent scores and the dogs were strong. I'm not sure if we were a large group of supporters or just loud LOL!


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Aamer Sachedina said:


> Just got back from there last night as well. Had an absolute blast. Wish I had talked a bit more to some of of you GSD aficionados about which dogs to watch for.
> 
> I really liked Bacteroides Sara as well. There were some nice Zadine sons too from Switzerland - was watching them as a club member also has one of his pups. Hank von der Mohnwiese also had a really nice protection routine. Also really liked Ozzy Barnero from Slovakia. He only got 67 in protection but was a super super dog in both obedience and protection routines.
> 
> I was really proud of the Canadian team. I think this is the best showing we have had. Every body got decent scores and the dogs were strong. I'm not sure if we were a large group of supporters or just loud LOL!


Nice Zidane sons, Ufo sons, Troll sons...

I think the Canadian crowd was super! We were sitting by them on Saturday  Great to see that support. I was watching the whole crowd do the group photo too, not sure how you got all of those people in that pic


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

My friend met Ozzy and his handler after the ceremonies. Said Ozzy was super social, outgoing dog, excellent temperament. Those are my favorite type of dogs-lion on the field, super stable and solid off.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Ozzy is a great and social dog. Very powerful. Marek is very nice and an excellent helper.


----------



## Aamer Sachedina (May 6, 2008)

I think that Ozzy was an excellent example for anyone very new to the sport and looking for a pup / checking out dogs to recognise why breeding scorebook to scorebook is not the way to go. Scores matter in our own dogs for those of us that treat Sch as a sport. However, when we are looking for pups they matter a HECK of a lot less then the indvidual breeding dogs instensity, presence etc. etc. 

I have no clue what this particular dog is throwing or how many times / if he has ever been bred, and so on. All those things have to be taken into account no doubt. However, I would jump a lot faster to get a pup from him than many others who scored much much higher in protection.

I post this because as a newcomer myself, I used to be always atp to looking at potential sire and dams scores in the routines.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I just got back last night. Unfortunately, I got the flu or something and had to go back to the motel to lay down and missed Ozzy. Bummer!

Everything else was really well organized and I'm so glad I had the opportunity to go. I got to meet some really cool people and some famous people too. I made new friends and caught up with old friends. I watched some competitors training off site. I learned that sometimes even the best dog and handler teams make mistakes, and generally the spectators commiserated with those handlers. Usually those that have "been there" are the ones that truly understand.

Best of all, I got to see some really awesome dogs. Javir was more incredible in person than I imagined. I was surprised and pleased at the number of female handlers and the number of bitches competing.

Next year is in Germany. Start saving your pennies 8) 

Laura


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Had a blast! I hardly got out of my seat from Wed afternoon for the helper selection to the final dogs.
Scores aside, the best dog, hands down, IMHO was Javir vom Talka Marda from Germany. The protection AND obedience were scary good. A privilege to watch! 
Everyone should get a chance to see this dog do the protection routine. You'll never question what a "real" dog looks like any more. You can't train what I saw in that dog!!! He was nasty, dirty and I really didn't expect to see the score he got in protection but it was a testament to the Judge. He obviously rewarded power.
Our 3 point team loss to the Germans was a heart breaker. Just goes to show what something as simple as a stand on the moving sit can mean. 
Trish was the only one from the board that I saw but, again, I doubt I got out of my chair more then 4-5 times the whole week. 
Congrats to Charlie (Karoly Meszaros) although his euphoria only lasted till the Italian out scored him in protection. He would have been the HIT! 
It was obvious ( to me anyway) why Ivan didn't try our for the USA team. His show dog wouldn't have made the cut. Either way, the whole stadium went quiet during his performance. I WAS still Ivan!


----------



## Aamer Sachedina (May 6, 2008)

Hi Bob:

I agree with your assessment re. Ivan. That said he was the ONLY show dog there and FWIW he did reasonably well with a show dog. It was a treat to watch him - it is the first time I have watched him. I thought the heeling was superb IMHO and the out of motion exercises were also excellent. 

I also watched keenly how attentive he was to his dog. He took every opportunity to ensure that his dog rested in the shade while he was waiting to get on. Always praised his dog every chance he got.

Its a pretty good example of how important genetics are when it comes to working abililty in all the phases.

Of course the odd show dog buddy I had later that night then proceeded to tell me that show dogs can work just as well as working dogs and the reason we don't see them at the WUSV was because they were too 'valuable' to compete - LOL!

I honestly believe that Karaoly deserved the #1 spot. I don't think I was alone.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Sue DiCero said:


> Ozzy is a great and social dog. Very powerful. Marek is very nice and an excellent helper.


They were an attractive pair as well!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ivan would be worth watching even if he didn't have a dog. That's what good handling should look like. 
I was amazed with all the "handler assistance" a lot of these top level competitors were using. Then it was EXTREAMLY had to figure out the judges critique since they didn't have any interpreters. It was commented on at the end that this was done to save time. WTF!! Don't they know that here in the USA most of us are to dumb to know a second language? :lol: 
We also noticed Ivan making the attempt to keep his dog in the shade till he was on line. So many others were set up and ready to go way to early, then had to reposition them selves when the Judge was ready for them.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I agree with Aamer. Ivan's dog had great heeling and great focus on him, but a definate difference in drives. Did anyone see the Japanese dog. I don't remember it's name, but when he was heeling, he looked like he was looking at the moon. Straight out in front , and looking straight up. No eye contact with the handler.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Anyone see Debbi Zappia's tracking?


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I thought Ivan did an admirable job with a show dog. His handling style is not one I prefer. It doesn't look good to me, especially with a GSD. His style of heeling is what we call the "Malinwalk." I know it's in vogue right now but I don't have to like it. [-X 

Of course I'm not talking about him being considerate of the dog...anyone who puts their dog's interests first has my admiration.

Laura


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> Did anyone see the Japanese dog. I don't remember it's name, but when he was heeling, he looked like he was looking at the moon. Straight out in front , and looking straight up. No eye contact with the handler.


Don't remember the dog's name either, solid black, right? His obed was probably during my sick time  so I missed it but I watched his protection and heard about his heeling. I have to say, it looked cool during the transports! Dog was looking straight up, right in between the handler and helper. Can't imagine him maintaining that throughout the entire obedience routine.



todd pavlus said:


> Anyone see Debbi Zappia's tracking?


I didn't go to tracking at all. The shuttle was inconvenient (spectators couldn't drive there) and I heard that the spectators couldn't see squat anyway. 

I too was surprised at the amount of handler help at this level. Did anyone else catch the guy who kneed his dog before each motion exercise command? The obed judge told them at the captains' meeting that if you need to straighten your dog up in basic position, step forward. Don't swing your left shoulder back. People did it anyway. I also heard he didn't like the dog bouncing during heeling.

Laura


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Not so much his "malinwalk" but his lack of obvious antics with hands, shoulders, head, etc. Some looked like they were trying to shake a pissed off cat off their back when they came to a halt or did an about turn. :-o Way to much "handler help" at this level. 
One thing obvious with many of them was in the retrieve. I was taught the dumbell was carried down at the side. To many were carring it at their chest. One carried it on his shoulder like a sack of potatoes. Another guy even carried it in his left hand. Then there were the turns with the knees, halts where the handler practically threw thenselves backwards to clue the dogs, etc. I'm DEFINATELLY not criticizing because I'm better cause I'm not! I just expected better at the world level. 
This is where the foreign language ( to me) critiques were such a pain. We had no idea what or how much the judge commented on any of this.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

They said you could't drive, but it was right down the road from the state park I stayed at, and i had to stop and have a looksy. no one said anything. It was pretty hilly, and grass maybe 6 inches tall. .Must say I love the vendors too. Got to buy more stuff that I don't really need!


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Since another poster talked of looking at breeding dogs-look at the J litter Talka Marda...Javir is from an exceptional litter. John, Jimbeam also BSP competitors. Also the bitches have done well too from that litter. Their dam Quaste has been an excellent producer. Good hips in the litter. A german gentleman had emailed me after I talked about seeing Javir...he talked about watching those dogs compete in Europe. He said that the dogs character and drive comes through even with the pressure of training because even with the precision needed at that level; he's not robotic & still shows his soul 
Those are the qualities I like to see as a breeder, that consistency from littermates, strong families with strong females.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

todd pavlus said:


> I agree with Aamer. Ivan's dog had great heeling and great focus on him, but a definate difference in drives. Did anyone see the Japanese dog. I don't remember it's name, but when he was heeling, he looked like he was looking at the moon. Straight out in front , and looking straight up. No eye contact with the handler.


 
Often times the dog was even looking off to the left but straight up. VERY wierd!!


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

It definately would have been nice if the critique was in English, especially since it was held in the U.S.A.:twisted:


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> Don't remember the dog's name either, solid black, right? His obed was probably during my sick time  so I missed it but I watched his protection and heard about his heeling. I have to say, it looked cool during the transports! Dog was looking straight up, right in between the handler and helper. Can't imagine him maintaining that throughout the entire obedience routine.
> 
> YES! The dog that looked straight up at the sky it appeared. We all commented on that! It couldn't be comfortable I would think. He did look sometimes then the correct way, but it was different.
> 
> It was a wonderful opportunity to see that level of dogs and handlers. Sure motivated me to get home and train


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Trish Campbell said:


> They were an attractive pair as well!


Trish,

You're killing me! I got to hear from everyone (women in the group, other photogs on the field) about Marek. I was dying!!! I think they took more pictures of him than Ozzy. Gabor was laughing, even one of the other competitors from HU got in on it

I missed catching up with you! Karla was trying to point out where you were.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I will admit that with the time it all took we'd probably still sitting there if they had added an English interpritation. :-o "grin:
At least the Europeans can somewhat get the language of the other European countries. 
Course then you have David and those Lyda boys. Bet many here in the States couldn't figure out their language either. :grin: :wink:


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Sue DiCero said:


> Trish,
> 
> You're killing me! I got to hear from everyone (women in the group, other photogs on the field) about Marek. I was dying!!! I think they took more pictures of him than Ozzy. Gabor was laughing, even one of the other competitors from HU got in on it
> 
> I missed catching up with you! Karla was trying to point out where you were.


Well, we all have good taste I guess  You better have gotten some pics Sue! LOL!

I know, I saw you running all over taking pics Saturday, I didn't want to bother you. Figured you had your hands full!  Then I didn't see you on Sunday before I had to head out in the morning. Hopefully at another event


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I will admit that with the time it all took we'd probably still sitting there if they had added an English interpritation. :-o "grin:
> At least the Europeans can somewhat get the language of the other European countries.


True on the time factor, I know once I ran to the bathroom and I didn't miss a thing, the critique was still going on the same handler and dog


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Sue, 
I saw you shootin' pics down front when ozzy was doing his protection. I was sitting in the red seats front row. I was going to say something but didn't want to bother you while you were working, And your little mini-me runnin' around. Looked like you had your hands full. Nice to put a face to the name though.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

I was exhausted on the drive home. Playing with the new digital - but, of course want a faster frames per sec and bigger glass (better lens).

I (do not laugh Trish) was asked by Eurosport if we could get pictures of Elizabeth and Marek's routine on the field. So, since I was chasing the mini-me or trying to shoot, Sandy was awesome and was down on the field as well. I have been lucky and been on the field 1-2 times prior to this - it was cool to be able to get a press pass for her. She had a blast, took incredible pictures. We ensured that we had a full set of the USA team (no one specific for them), the HU team and the 2 from Slovakia. And then were trying to shoot people that were not as well known, but really did well to get to this event.

Worked today, but am going through fotos tonight.

Got to met Summer with Eriel finally! Will be sending a bib from one of the events to the club so they can train with it.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Sue DiCero said:


> I was exhausted on the drive home. Playing with the new digital - but, of course want a faster frames per sec and bigger glass (better lens).
> 
> I (do not laugh Trish) was asked by Eurosport if we could get pictures of Elizabeth and Marek's routine on the field. So, since I was chasing the mini-me or trying to shoot, Sandy was awesome and was down on the field as well. I have been lucky and been on the field 1-2 times prior to this - it was cool to be able to get a press pass for her. She had a blast, took incredible pictures. We ensured that we had a full set of the USA team (no one specific for them), the HU team and the 2 from Slovakia. And then were trying to shoot people that were not as well known, but really did well to get to this event.
> 
> ...


Those lenses on some of those cameras were unbelievable. I sat close enough to be able to hear how fast the speed was on the shots they took. I can imagine you have so many photos to go through! But, be sure to post a good one of the attractive team


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Trish Campbell said:


> Those lenses on some of those cameras were unbelievable. I sat close enough to be able to hear how fast the speed was on the shots they took. I can imagine you have so many photos to go through! But, be sure to post a good one of the attractive team


Steve talked with that blonde photographer that was shooting on the field in front of us (go figure :grin: ) She really liked Steve's camera because it shoots some rediculious amount of frames per second. Trouble is, in Europe the photographers are restricted buy how many frames pre second their cameras can shoot. The rules govern how fast they can be before it's considered a movie camera. They are coverd by a completely different set of rules. Similar to unions I suppose. 
One of the photographers was so impressed that he borrowed Steve's camera and shot pics with his (photographer's) chip to take home and compaire quality with his own camera.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Blonde in the black shirt?


----------



## Aamer Sachedina (May 6, 2008)

LOL! Laura, I did not know that the heeling style had a name. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder I guess. I really like the "malinwalk" and took it up with some understanding that a gsd judge might not prefer it and I might lose a few points for it. That said I've ended up with something not quite as pure as Ivan's.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sue DiCero said:


> Blonde in the black shirt?


 
That was her! 
She had a pink shirt on when she took the black sweater off after it got warm........but I didn't notice that. :grin: :grin:


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> That was her!
> She had a pink shirt on when she took the black sweater off after it got warm........but I didn't notice that. :grin: :grin:


No doubt followed by Bob taking his sweater off to avoid overheating.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Nope, not me 

That was the German photographer. She said her set up was about 8 kilos of weight.


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

_Steve talked with that blonde photographer that was shooting on the field in front of us (go figure







)_

She did have some really big lenses she was working with. Bad bad:twisted:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> I agree with Aamer. Ivan's dog had great heeling and great focus on him, but a definate difference in drives. Did anyone see the Japanese dog. I don't remember it's name, but when he was heeling, he looked like he was looking at the moon. Straight out in front , and looking straight up. No eye contact with the handler.


Here's a link - look at Mr. Monk Sonne Entgegen at 10, 11 and 13 months and you can see the deveopment.

http://www.malinois-forum.de/videothek/thumbnails.php?album=8

My girlfriend at the club has started her little Maliinois on it.

I saw one video of a Malinois at a championship this year and although perfect in the performance I'd prefer Michaela Knoche's dog. I guess star-gazing is here to stay . It could even be easier to achieve than getting the dog to continually look up to you.

There's a video of Candy on the same site, showing how they start it off with the "Futtertreiben" (the pup pushes his nose into your hand which has food in it) and instead of afterwards holding the food gradually up to your left shoulder, they hold it in front of the dog's head.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

What's the point in it? I'd prefer the dog looking at me, JMO. Doesn't look comfortable for the dog


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

todd pavlus said:


> What's the point in it? I'd prefer the dog looking at me, JMO. Doesn't look comfortable for the dog


I could not agree more. I also feel that people go too crazy about the eye contact in the heeling. I feel when a dog never moves his eyes from your face it does not look natural, it looks too robotic JMO. The rules in Schutzhund say the dog must be attentive to the handler. It says nothing about the dog staring at your face the whole time. It is a picture and that is about it. Points are points but I feel I would rather spend more time on other things like dumbbells and motion exercises. I really do not like the dog that has too much focus on the handler in the protection. I am not the threat, watch helper not the handler.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd prefer my dog to be attentive be cause he is and not because he's forced to keep looking at me.

At the trials at our club, a dog nearly tripped up his handler because he had learned he had to look up at him and had not learned to position himself first.

Unfortunately, the star gazers and co. seem to be impressing many a judge. Also, I notice that nowadays the handlers keep their faces glued on their dogs. But, if you have an attentive dog, you can walk straight backed, glance in front of you, thereby giving a much better "picture". For me, harmony between handler and dog is all important.

Strangely, enough, the left arm held at an angle is rarely penalised. In actual fact, the handler should walk naturally.

Can someone tell me what's natural nowadays.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I love this video of Helmut Raiser in obedience 2004

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-hRhnlmKRw


Not as pretty as some but for me, 2 athletes at one with each other.


----------

